# Dayton Titanic MKIII 10's box model



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

I have 2 Dayton Titanic MKIII 10's. I want to do a ported box with aeros. Just wondering if someone could model these for me? I want to get the most output I can while still preserving SQ. I want to hit the lows. I am running them in parallel. Here are the driver specs.


PRODUCT SPECIFICATIONS	

Speaker Type	Subwoofer
Nominal Diameter	10"
Power Handling (RMS)	400 watts
Power Handling (max)	565 watts
Impedance	4 ohms
Sensitivity	88 dB 2.83V/1m
Frequency Response	28 - 400 Hz
Voice Coil Diameter	2.5"
Magnet Weight	100 oz.

THIELE-SMALL PARAMETERS	

DC Resistance (Re)	3.3 ohms
Voice Coil Inductance (Le)	3.09 mH
Resonant Frequency (Fs)	29.6 Hz
Mechanical Q (Qms)	7.34
Electromagnetic Q (Qes)	0.47
Total Q (Qts)	0.44
Diaphragm Mass Inc. Airload (Mms)	156.10 g
Mechanical Compliance of Suspension (Cms)	0.19 mm/n
Surface Area Of Cone (Sd)	330.1 cm2
Volume of Displacement (Vd)	633.7 cm3
BL Product (BL)	14.25 Tm
Compliance Equivalent Volume (Vas)	1.00 cu. ft.
Maximum Linear Excursion (Xmax)	18.7 mm

Thank you


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

A 3 Cubic foot box with (2) 4" flared ports at 28 3/4" would do the trick or (2) 3" flared ports at 15 1/2". The 4" ports would help minimize the chance of any chuffing at full tilt but might be tricky to squeeze into a box that size.

This would give you a tuning of about 26 hz and a relatively flat response.


----------



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

Loudy said:


> A 3 Cubic foot box with (2) 4" flared ports at 28 3/4" would do the trick or (2) 3" flared ports at 15 1/2". The 4" ports would help minimize the chance of any chuffing at full tilt but might be tricky to squeeze into a box that size.
> 
> This would give you a tuning of about 26 hz and a relatively flat response.


I was doing some modeling on WinISD alpha myself. And I came up with 3 cubic ft box tuned to 33hz. For a 3db increase at 35hz. What do you think?


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

You may want to consider running the subsonic filter on your amp if you are not already to avoid over excursion but otherwise that would work if you are looking for a little more output.


----------



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

Loudy said:


> You may want to consider running the subsonic filter on your amp if you are not already to avoid over excursion but otherwise that would work if you are looking for a little more output.


Yeah i am using the subsonic with my current box and amp now


----------

